# SA - Trouble with flaps ...and the meaning of life



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

For some reason, and I don't know why, whenever I go fishing with OldDood, the topic of *FLAPS* arises.

In this case, I was on the briney with OldDood, RobC and FishSlap when the flap curse hit for the first time. Fishslap had done well on salmon and I'd just caught a nice trevally when my Mirage drive decided two flaps were one too many and I was left with an impotent dangling flap.








After flapping around for a while, I had to briefly retire for emergancy repairs.
Back again with OldDood and RobC (Fishslap had left early to provide some fatherly suppport for his wife and new child who was half way to 42 days old), we had a hottish bite on amongst some pretty changeable weather. OldDood lost a bigun that went on a prolonged run but some smaller snapper were landed before I had long slow run (more of an amble really). Something with much bigger flaps than me had taken my bait and was also taking my braid - breaking the line was the only option. But in the process - disaster - as the ricochet from the line breaking sent my line holding hand past the tip of my rod at much too an acute angle - SNAP.








Despite these tribulations and some amazing weather changes - we did quite well on the fish - with snapper, salmon, calamari, drummer, mackerel, tommies, trevally and snook all bagged.  

































And the meaning of Life is ...... ;-)
http://www.jayssite.com/stuff/life/life.html


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for organising the trip Andy. I had a great time.
Sorry you were having so much trouble with flaps of various kinds.
My day was unflappable which is rather unusual lately. As you well know I have been getting quite a lot of flap action during the last few trips.
Perhaps a flapless trip on Sunday to the "you know" local spot might be on the cards after all this rain?
Regards,
Mark

P.S. I am selling my tent because I have just discovered it has flaps.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

I find all this talk of flaps to be just a little disturbing, good fish though, cheers, Dave.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

mrwalker said:


> I find all this talk of flaps to be just a little disturbing, good fish though, cheers,


Disturbing and distressing - I didn't mention the flapping of the shags when they grabbed my yellow gulp on the sunday morning once the fish had shut down - damn checky buggers - they held on like hell and went for the gulp again as it was hanging off the end of my rod. ! :lol:



OldDood said:


> Perhaps a flapless trip on Sunday to the "you know" local spot might be on the cards after all this rain?


A flapless trip on sunday would be excellent Mark, but the current wind forecast would have to be hugely wrong to avoid any serious flapping. I'll keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wonderful, witty reporting Solatree, and some great fish too!


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Andy. I didn't realize you'd had trouble with your flaps and that you broke your tip. The tip can be repaired no worries, but count yourself lucky it didn't break further on down the shaft. That would've been serious. Just take it in to your local tackle shop and show them your tip and they'll glue another one on for you. Might not be as sensitive to the bites but it will last just as long :lol:

As usual, a pleasure to be out with you guys that always seem to pull in the goods, and always very generous with the how to's...thanks. That was quite a mixed bag! Top day Saturday, stormy weather flying metal and all, and some great sambos. Funniest thing was the thought of OldDood testing out his shark shield on HIMSELF :lol: :lol: 
Grow up mate ;-) That's what SWMBO's for 

The mackerel I caught on Sun had a parasite shrimp like thing lodged in its mouth, which in turn had a baby shrimp like thing attached to it...not seen that before...Looked exactly like one of these...http://www.parascientifica.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3805 freaky!

Good luck on Sunday. I will be down YP visiting Stan ;-)


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh yeah....



> P.S. I am selling my tent because I have just discovered it has flaps.


Just roll them back and tie them up mate, it makes getting in and out much easier :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was expecting to see stingrays :roll:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ditch the broken-off end piece and add a new end eye. Good as new if slightly shorter.
Back to the flaps.


----------



## FishSlap (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Andy, I was good to see you guys, just a shame I had to go home (under orders) when I did.

...and snap (pardon the pun) managed to do the same thing to my rod. Somehow managed to jam the tip into my life jacket.








Caught about a dozen salmon ranging in size. The first two were fairly small ST's then they started getting bigger, kept four. No sure when they go from being a big ST to a small salmon?? but a couple put up a reasonable fight.








managed to catch five small snapper, first ones in the kayak , hopefully the size will improve with experience








I was also under orders to bring back some squid and thankfully got a couple on the way home (may ensure a leave pass next time). On the whole a productive day









ps decided to change my name from bajstarbrd...probably should have asked the moderators to do it but I think fishslap has a better ring to it.


----------



## FishSlap (Nov 14, 2010)

forgot to ask....what did you catch the snapper on?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a flap and some snaps and a fishslap and a rod snap. nice work chaps


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

FishSlap said:


> forgot to ask....what did you catch the snapper on?


Great to have you along Brenton - got my keeper on an old whole silver whiting - got some just undersize ones on pieces of Tommy and maybe pilchard (can't remember). Not sure what OldDood got his on - Tommy I think.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Old Dood Now I know why the first time we camped I had to put your tent up for you and the second time we camped you decided to sleep on top of the tent (not put up) look mate I am a patient person all you had to do was explain your fear of flaps phobia and I would have put the tent up for you :lol: I think fins is the correct term for the flappy bits below your feet.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> Old Dood Now I know why the first time we camped I had to put your tent up for you and the second time we camped you decided to sleep on top of the tent (not put up) look mate I am a patient person all you had to do was explain your fear of flaps phobia and I would have put the tent up for you :lol: I think fins is the correct term for the flappy bits below your feet.


Hi Sue,
I hope you have not been washed away?
For the record, it is not that I am scared of flaps, its just that I cannot use the word while Andy is around. ;-)
P.S. You promised not to tell that a girl had to put a tent up for an engineer. :lol:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

OOPS  It's the alzheimers I'm nearing 50 and fear the worst :shock: Almost washed away 122mm of rain in 24 hours. 41 hours without power thanks ETSA for all those staff cutbacks ! No actually we are fine our house is on a hill but the back paddock is now a temporary lake. River is flowing really well I suggest a river trip when the lock navigation channels are wide open which will probably happen around the end of the year. You can cover a lot of km's when the river is flowing around 4km/h.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

suehobieadventure said:


> fins is the correct term for the flappy bits


 :shock: _*FINS did Sue say FINS*_ :shock: Scarey

Now that will really get OldDood going !


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> suehobieadventure said:
> 
> 
> > fins is the correct term for the flappy bits
> ...


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

the rod and th mirage drive gone in one trip? OUCH!! 
will hobie fix the drive for you? 
nice catch though, well done.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the concern Lachy - but my flaps....errr...fins are all fixed  . A simple matter of refitting the shaft and tighenning the grub screw once I had the right sized allen key. Easily done. And the rod too. A new end eye to the "new" tip added as suggested by Zed. So its a little shorter but should be ok. ;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> So its a little shorter but should be ok


Trust me, I've made it this far in life having to explain that to women over and over. You'll do fine.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

the conversation is this thread degraded SOO RAPIDLY! :lol: 
glad to hear the gears all good now


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

where was this flappy adventure, or is being with held?


----------

